# 40 Gallon Planted - RCS / Sakura Pics



## ghost shrimp (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the Link, Glad to see there doing great, Wish I could take Photo's like that  Maybe you can give me a Photography lesson some time.


----------



## crcarlsontech (Jul 10, 2012)

Its all about the camera -- relatively speaking these photos suck -- i took the RAW images resized them and converted to jpeg for the forum with no post processing -- i can see tons of speckles from using a high ISO setting for these shots.

Mainly -- its all about the camera+lens. I shot these with my new NikonD3200 using the kit lens. 

I will take some pics with my D80+macro lens in the future.


----------

